# In Remembrance---2009



## Truth Seeker

In remembrance..



> Like Confucius of old, I am so absorbed in the wonder of earth and the life upon it that I cannot think of heaven and the angels. I have enough for this life. If there is no other life, then this one has been enough to make it worth being born, myself a human being. -Pearl Buck, I Believe, 1939


----------



## Truth Seeker

Helen Suzman, for decades South Africa's most famous white crusader against apartheid, died on Thursday at the age of 91

In Remembrance


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Claiborne Pell, a former senator from Rhode Island (1961-1997) who created the Pell Grant, died yesterday of Parkinson's disease.  He was 90.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Maria de Jesus, who was the oldest living person, died today.  She was 115.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jett Travolta, son of John Travolta has died.

He was 16.

 Rest in peace Jett.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Veteran actor Pat Hingle, who played Commissioner Gorden in the Batman movies, died last Saturday.  He was 84.

Hingle was also nominated for a Tony award.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Inger Christensen, one of Denmark's best known poets, whose writings were built around systemized and mathematical structures, died over the weekend.  She was 73.


----------



## Mark

Carter Attorney General Griffin B. Bell dies at 90


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Ron Asheton, the guitarist for the Stooges, was found dead.  He was 60.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actress, singer, and dancer Olga San Juan, who worked with Fred Astaire and Bing Crosby, died last Saturday.  She was 81.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Betty Freeman, who supported avant-guarde musicians like John Cage and Phillip Glass, died over the weekend from pancreatic cancer.  She was 87.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Ned Tanen, who was head of both Universal Pictures and Paramount, died Monday.  He was 77.

Tanen also founded Uni Records.  Among the long string of movies that he produced are E.T.: The Extra-Terrestial, Sixteen Candles, Coal Miner's Daughter, The Breakfast Club, Top Gun, and Ghost.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Gedalio Grinberg, who founded the watch company Movado Group Inc., died Sunday.  He was 77.


----------



## Villano

Director Ray Dennis Steckler, best known for films like "The Incredibly Strange Creatures Who Stopped Living and Became Mixed-Up Zombies", "Rat Pfink a Boo Boo", and "Wild Guitar", died on January 7th.  He was 71.

Also passing away on the same day, Bob Wilkins, creator and original host of TV's "Creature Features".  He was 76.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actress Cheryl Holdrige died last Tuesday of lung cancer.  She was 64.

Holdrige started out as a Mouseketeer on the original Mickey Mouse Club.  She played Wally Cleaver's girlfriend on Leave It to Beaver for two seasons, and had guest roles on other shows, including The Rifleman and The Dick Van Dyke Show.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Veteran actor Steven Gilborn died January 2 of cancer.  He was 72.

Gilborn worked on television (E.R., The West Wing, The Wonder Years, NYPD Blue), film, and stage, but is probably best known for playing Ellen DeGeneres' father on Ellen.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

French film director, producer, screenwriter, and actor Claude Berri died today after a stroke.  He was 74.

Berri won an Oscar for his short film Le Poulet.  He produced Roman Polanski's film Tess and worked on Jean de Florette and Germinal (the most expensive French film at the time).


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Harry Endo, who played Che Fong on Hawaii Five-O, died last Friday.  He was 87.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Theatrical director Tom O'Horgan, who created Hair, died Sunday.  He was 84.

O'Horgan won three Drama Desk Awards and was nominated for a Tony.  He also helped discover Frederic Forrest, Ben Vereen, and Ron Perlman.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Pedro "Cuban Pete" Aguilar, one of the leading mambo dancers, died yesterday.  He was 81.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Nancy Bird-Walton, the first woman in Australia to operate a commercial aircraft, died yesterday.  She was 93.

Walton was named a Living National Treasure by the National Trust of Australia in 1997.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*'Prisoner' actor Patrick McGoohan dies in LA*

*Patrick McGoohan*, an Emmy-winning actor who created and starred in the cult classic television show "The Prisoner," has died. He was 80.

*McGoohan* died Tuesday in Los Angeles after a short illness, his son-in-law, film producer Cleve Landsberg, said Wednesday.

*In* *Remembrance.*


----------



## Brown Jenkin

KHAAAAAAAAAAN.

Ricardo Montalban

‘Fantasy Island’ star Ricardo Montalban dies - Television- msnbc.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Pulitzer Prize winning poet William DeWitt Snodgrass died Tuesday of lung cancer.  He was 83.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Indian film director Tapan Sinha died today of bronchopneumonia.  He was 84.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Andrew Wyeth, the painter known for such works as Christina's World, died today.  He was 91.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

British writer Sir John Mortimer, best known for his lawyer character Horace Rumpole, died today.  He was 85.

John was also the father of actress Emily Mortimer.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Writer Hortense Calisher died Tuesday.  She was 97.

Calisher won four O. Henry prizes and was nominated for the National Book Award.


----------



## Mark

Artist Andrew Wyeth dead at 91


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Bob May, the actor inside The Robot costume on Lost In Space, died yesterday of congestive heart failure.  He was 69.

May was the grandson of Chic Johnson.  In addition to Lost In Space, he was a stuntman and appeared in numerous Jerry Lewis films.  He also appeared on other TV shows including The Time Tunnel, McHale's Navy, and The Red Skelton Show.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Don Galloway, best known for playing Sergeant Ed Brown on Ironside, died January 8 after a stroke.  He was 71.

Galloway was also in The Big Chill and most recently appeared in General Hospital.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

British artist Tony Hart, who was a regular on Saturday Special and was a presenter on British television for 50 years, died Sunday.  He was 83.


----------



## Truth Seeker

Brown Jenkin said:


> KHAAAAAAAAAAN.
> 
> Ricardo Montalban
> 
> ‘Fantasy Island’ star Ricardo Montalban dies - Television- msnbc.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Singer/actress Susanna Foster died last Saturday of heart failure.  She was 84.

Foster started out as a child star on radio.  She played Christine in the 1943 version of Phantom of the Opera and then enjoyed a clutch of film successes throughout the 1940s.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Tenor sax soloist David "Fathead" Newman died Thursday of pancreatic cancer.  He was 75.

In addition to a successful solo career, Newman played with a wide range of jazz and soul lumaries, including Ray Charles, Aretha Franklin, and Dr. John.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Edmund de Rothschild, former chairman of N.M. Rothschild and Sons merchant bank and a noted horticulturist, died last Saturday.  He was 93.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Kay Yow, the longtime women's basketball coach for North Carolina State University, died today of breast cancer. She was 66.

Yow coached the US women's basketball team for the 1988 Olympics, who won the gold medal, and is in the Basketball Hall of Fame.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Brazillian model and Miss World finalist Mariana Bridi da Costa, 20, died Jan 24th of complications from sepsis, despite multiple surgical procedures aimed at saving her.


----------



## Mark

Charles H. Schneer, film producer, dies at 88


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Pulitzer prize winning author John Updike has died from lung cancer.  He was 76.

Updike wrote over 50 books in 60 years, including the Rabbit series and The Witches of Eastwick.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Charlie Cooper of electronic duo _Telefon Tel Aviv_ dies at 31.  No cause given as of yet.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Orange Park, Fla.

Police Lt. Mark Cornett says Lynyrd Skynyrd's 56-year-old keyboard player Billy Powell called 911 about 12:55 a.m. Wednesday saying he was having trouble breathing. Rescue crews performed CPR, but he was pronounced dead at 1:52 a.m.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Kim Manners, a producer for The X-Files and Supernatural, died Sunday of lung cancer.  He was 59.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

James Brady, a columnist for Parade and the New York Post, died January 26.  He was 80.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

British singer-songwriter John Martyn died yesterday. He was 60.

Martyn's "May You Never" has been covered by many artists, including Eric Clapton.  Solid Air has been considered one of the best British albums of the 1970s.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Theater producer Roy Somlyo, who produced the Tony Awards telecast for 10 years as well as Night of 100 Stars (and won several Emmies for both), died yesterday of cancer.  He was 83.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

British writer Sharat Sardana died January 27 of a streptococcal infection.  He was 40.

Sardana created the show Goodness Gracious Me and won an international Emmy for The Kumars at No. 42.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Glenn Davies, who won gold medals at the 1956 and 1960 Olympics for the 400-meter hurdle, died last Wednesday.  He was 74.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Ingemar Johansson, a heavyweight boxing champion of the world best known for his fights with Floyd Patterson, died January 30.  He was 76.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Millard Fuller, the founder of Habitat for Humanity, died yesterday.  He was 74.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Lux Interior, lead singer of influential garage punk band The Cramps, died yesterday from a heart condition.  He was 62.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Hans Beck, creator of the Playmobil toys, died January 30.  He was 79.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Clint Ritchie, who played Clint Buchanan on One Life to Live, died last Saturday.  He was 70.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

GrayLinnorm said:


> Lux Interior, lead singer of influential garage punk band The Cramps, died yesterday from a heart condition.  He was 62.




Dang.

_(hums "Bikini Girls with Machine Guns", reverently)_


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Versatile actor James Whitmore died today of lung cancer.  He was 87.

Whitmore won Emmies and Tonys and was nominated for an Academy Award.  He was also the longtime spokesman for Miracle-Gro.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Dewey Martin, a member of Buffalo Springfield, died January 31.  He was 68.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Orlando "Cachaito" Lopez, considered the "heartbeat" of Cuba's legendary Buena Vista Social Club for his internationally acclaimed bass playing, died Monday of complications from prostate surgery, fellow musicians said. He was 76.

Lopez, a founding member of the band brought together in the 1990s by American guitarist and producer Ry Cooder, died in a Havana hospital several days after surgery, said Manuel Galban, a Cuban musician who played with Lopez for decades.

Buena Vista Social Club bassist Lopez dead at 76 - Yahoo! News


----------



## Mark

John Updike, prize-winning writer, dead at age 76


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Phil Carey, who played Asa Buchanan on One Life to Live, died last Friday (oddly, just a week after Clint Ritchie, who played his son) of lung cancer. He was 83.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Playwright Robert Anderson, author of Tea and Sympathy and I Can't Hear You When the Water's Running, died yesterday of pneumonia. He was 91.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jazz singer Blossom Dearie died last Saturday.  She was 82.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Carolyn George d'Amboise, a photographer and former ballet and Broadway dancer, died yesterday.  She was 81.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Molly Bee, who had a successful country music career in the 1950s when she was a kid (and was best known for singing "I Saw Mommy Kissing Santa Claus) died last Saturday from complications of a stroke.  She was 69.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Motocross racer Jeremy Lusk died Tuesday of injuries from a crash.  He was 24.

Lusk won several gold medals in the X Games.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Estelle Bennett, who, with her sister Ronnie, was a member of the Ronettes, has been found dead.  She was 67.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Irish playwright Hugh Leonard, best known for his Tony-award winning play Da, died yesterday.  He was 82.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

John Higson Cover Jr., the inventor of the taser, died February 7 of pneumonia.  He was 88.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Sir Bernard Ashley, who co-founded Laura Ashley with his wife, died last Saturday.  He was 82.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Carl Venne, chairman of the Crow Nation since 2002, died Sunday.  He was 62.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Salsa band leader Joe Cuba, dubbed the "Father of Latin Boogaloo", died Sunday of a bacterial infection.  He was 78.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

British comedic actress Diane Holland, who was best known for playing Yvonne Stewart Hargreaves on the sitcom Hi-De-Hi!, died January 24 of bronchial pneumonia.  She was 78.


----------



## RigaMortus2

There were quite a few semi-famous people that died in that plane crash over the weekend.


----------



## Mark

RigaMortus2 said:


> There were quite a few semi-famous people that died in that plane crash over the weekend.




List here


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Big band and jazz drummer Louie Bellson died last Saturday of complications from Parkinson's disease.  He was 84.

Bellson performed on over 200 albums with such notables as Duke Ellington, Count Basie, Louis Armstrong, Benny Goodman, Ella Fitzgerald, and Pearl Bailey, who he married.  He wrote over 1,000 compositions and arrangements in several genres including jazz, swing, and ballet.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Kelly Groucutt, the bass player for the Electric Light Orchestra, died today of a heart attack.  He was 63.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

GrayLinnorm said:


> Kelly Groucutt, the bass player for the Electric Light Orchestra, died today of a heart attack.  He was 63.




Dang.


> Snooks Eaglin, the idiosyncratic New Orleans rhythm & blues guitarist with fleet-fingered dexterity and a boundless repertoire, died Wednesday afternoon. He was 72.
> New Orleans guitarist Snooks Eaglin dies at 72 - Keith Spera - Times-Picayune - NOLA.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Socks the Cat, the former pet of President Clinton, was euthanized yesterday.  He(?) was 19.


----------



## Villano

It's being reported that actor Robert Quarry, best known for his horror films like "Count Yorga", passed away today. He was 83.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Oreste Lionello, an Italian comedian who dubbed voices in English language movies for release in Italy, died last Thursady after a long illness.  He was 81.

Lionello dubbed the voices for Woody Allen, Charlie Chaplin, Jerry Lewis, Gene Wilder and other comic actors.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Christopher Nolan, an Irish poet and novelist with cerebral palsey (he used a stick to type his works), died last Friday.  He was 43.

Nolan's autobiography won the prestigious Whitbread Award in 1988.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Eric Blau, who created the play Jacques Brel Is Alive and Well and Living in Paris, died February 17 of pneumonia after suffering a stroke.  He was 87.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Howard Zieff, who directed films (most notably Private Benjamin) and TV commercials, died Sunday.  He was 81.


----------



## Jamdin

Philip Jose Farmer, science fiction writer, died in his sleep on  Wednesday, February 25, 2008. He was 91.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

British actress Wendy Richard, who was best known for playing Pauline Fowler on Eastenders, died today of cancer.  She was 65.

Richard was also a regular on Are You Being Served?


----------



## Mark

Former Bulls player, commentator Norm Van Lier dies


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Clarence Swensen, who played a Munchkin in The Wizard of Oz, died Wednesday.  He was 91.

Swensen had been in poor health since suffering a stroke in 2005.  His death leaves only eight Munchkins (out of 125) remaining.


----------



## Jamdin

Paul Harvey, radio legend best known for his resonant voice and trademark delivery of "The rest of the story", died Saturday, February 28, 2009 at the age of 90.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I know it seems late, but its only now being printed up in the local press:

Abb Greig, nightclub owner and one of the major forces in Dallas/Fort Worth's rock/metal scene was murdered Jan. 12, 2009 by a couple of teenagers (only one of whom is in custody).  His club, Joe's Garage, was a popular venue and a major launching pad for area metal acts like Pantera, Gammacide, Rigor Mortis, and Rotting Corpse, and hosted many national and international metal acts as well.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Country singer-songwriter Ernie Ashworth, a member of the Grand Ole Opry, died yesterday.  He was 80.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

They're not officially declared dead yet, but the Coast Guard has given up searching for the 3 men who remain missing from that capsized boat in the Gulf, which bodes ill for them.

Search ends for NFL players lost off Fla. coast - NFL - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Ake Lindman, one of Finland's most popular actors and directors, died yesterday.  He was 81.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Alan Landers, who appeared in advertisements for cigarettes, but became an anti-smoking advocate after developing lung cancer and heart disease, died last Friday.  He was 68.

Landers sued R.J. Reynolds Tobacco for exposing him to health risks without warning.  The case is set to go to trial next month.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Baseball player Tom Sturdivant, nicknamed Snake for his curve ball, died last Saturday.  He was 78.

Sturdivant pitched for several teams, but is probably best known for playing with the Yankees, who he helped win the 1956 World Series.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Playwright and screenwriter Horton Foote, who won a Pulitzer Prize and two Oscars (for To Kill a Mockingbird and Tender Mercies), died yesterday. He was 92.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Piedmont Blues Guitarist John Cephas, 1930 - 2009


The master blues guitarist and vocalist died of natural causes on Wednesday, March 4, 2009.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Screenwriter and playwright Tom Cole, best known for writing Smooth Talk, died February 23 of multiple myeloma.  He was 75.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actor Sydney Chaplin, the son of Charlie Chaplin, died Tuesday.  He was 82.

Sydney won a Tony for Bells Are Ringing and appeared with Barbra Streisand in Funny Girl.  He also appeared in two of his father's movies: Limelight and A Countess From Hong Kong.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Molly Kool, the first woman in North America to become a licensed ship captain, died February 23.  She was 93.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Newspaper editor Jim Bellows, who nurtured the careers of Tom Wolfe, Jimmy Breslin and Maureen Dowd, and helped make Entertainment Tonight a hit, died yesterday of Alzheimer's disease.  He was 86.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Barbara Parker, a former attorney who wrote 12 mystery novels, died last Saturday.  She was 62.

Most of her novels were set in Miami and illustrated the changing demographics of South Florida.  At least two were on the New York Times bestseller list.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Country singer and Grand Ole Opry member Hank Locklin died yesterday.  He was 91.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Oscar-nominated screenwriter Tullio Pinelli, best known for his collaborations with Fellini, died March 7.  He was 100.

His son, Carlo Alberto Pinelli, is a director.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Schulyer Chapin, general manager of the New York Metropolitan Opera from 1972 to 1975, died March 7.  He was 86.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

South Korean actress and model Jang Ja Yun, best known for playing Sunny on the Korean series Boys Before Flowers, hung herself March 7.  She was 27.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Tony award winning actress Anna Manahan, whose career in stage, film, and television spanned 60 years, died Sunday of multiple organ failure.  She was 84.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jimmy Boyd, a former child singer and actor, died last Saturday.  He was 70.

Boyd had a #1 hit in 1952 with I Saw Mommy Kissing Santa Claus.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Charles Lewis Jr., better known to MMA fans as “Mask,” was killed in a hit-and-run accident early Wednesday morning in Newport Beach, Calif.

Lewis was the founder of Tapout Clothing, Inc., and the face of its popular reality show on cable channel Versus.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Hungarian film director and screenwriter Peter Basco, known for his satirical films about life in Hungary during the Stalin era, died yesterday. He was 81.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Celebrated Danish ballet dancer and choreographer Flemming Flindt died March 3 after a short illness.  He was 72.

Flindt was known for staging ballets with bizarre storylines.  His first ballet, The Lesson (1963), is about a ballet teacher who murders his students.  Two other ballets, The Triumph of Death and Salome, were known for their nude scenes.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Stephen Bernard, founder of the Cape Cod Potato Chips company and two other snack food brands, died last Saturday of pancreatic cancer.  He was 61.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

James Purdy, who wrote plays, poetry, and such underground classics as Cabot Wright Begins and Eustace Chisholm and the Works, died yesterday.


----------



## Mark

GrayLinnorm said:


> James Purdy, who wrote plays, poetry, and such underground classics as Cabot Wright Begins and Eustace Chisholm and the Works, died yesterday.




James Purdy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

. . . at 94.


----------



## RichCsigs

*Andrew "Test" Martin*

The body of former WWE wrestler Andrew "Test" Martin was found in his Tampa, FL. apartment this morning.  He was 3 days from turning 34.

Andrew "Test" Martin Found Dead at 33 (The Steel Cage) - Newsday.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Entertainment industry veteran Alan Livingston died yesterday.  He was 91.

Livingston was president of Capitol Records and signed the Beatles to that label.  He also created Bozo the Clown for children's read-along records in the 1940s.


----------



## Mark

KYW Newsradio 1060 Philadelphia - Local Billionaire Philanthropist ''Lee'' Annenberg Dead at 91


----------



## Barendd Nobeard

*Keith "Doc" Herber*

Prolific *Call of Cthulhu* author Keith "Doc" Herber died on Friday.  Details at yog-sothoth.com.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bill Davidson, the Detroit Pistons’ Hall of Fame owner and noted philanthropist, died Friday. He was 86.  He also owned other pro-sports franchises as well as other businesses.

Davidson was born Dec. 5, 1922, in Detroit. He ran track at Michigan, played football in the Navy during World War II and was an inaugural inductee into the Jewish Sports Hall of Fame.

His philanthropic efforts, though often low profile, were numerous, international and lifelong, and got him honored in 1977 by the Council of Michigan Foundation.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Sammy Davis Jr.'s widow dies at age 65*

*Altovise* *Joanne** Gore Davis*, a dancer and actress and the widow of Sammy Davis Jr., has died. She was 65.

Davis died Saturday at Cedars-Sinai Medical Center after suffering a stroke, said Amy Malone, a publicist for her family.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actor Ron Silver, who played Alan Dershowitz in Reversal of Fortune and had a recurring role on The West Wing, died yesterday of cancer. He was 62.

Silver was a founding member of the liberal-leaning Creative Coalition but became more right-leaning after the September 11 attacks.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Thomas Goldsmith, who helped invent the cathode ray tube, died March 5. He was 99.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Screenwriter Millard Kaufman, who co-created the cartoon character Mr. Magoo and was nominated for Oscars for Take the High Ground! and Bad Day At Black Rock, died last Saturday.  He was 92.

After 50 years as a screenwriter, Kaufman wrote his first novel, Bowl of Cherries, two years ago.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Playwright Milan Stitt died March 12 of liver cancer.  He was 68.

Stitt wrote 17 plays for theater and television, most notably The Runner Stumbles.  He was also founder and director of the play development program at the Circle Reppertory Theater, which helped to establish playwrights like David Mamet and Tennessee Williams.


----------



## Ghostwind

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

The news is just breaking that actress Natasha Richardson has died from the head injury she sustained in a skiing accident.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Anne Brown, the first soprano to play Bess in George Gershwin's opera Porgy and Bess, died last Friday in Oslo, Norway.  She was 96.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actress Betsy Blair, best known for playing Clara Snyder in Marty (for which she won a BAFTA and was nominated for a Best Supporting Actress Oscar), died last Friday.  She was 85.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jack Lawrence, who wrote songs for Frank Sinatra, Dinah Shore, and Bobby Darin, and was nominated for an Oscar, died Sunday from complications from a fall.  He was 96.

One of Lawrence's best-known achievements was writing English lyrics to a French song called "La Mer"; the new version became "Beyond the Sea".


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

In more notorious notification...

William “Jeff” Komlo, a former (1979-83) NFL quarterback who failed to show for sentencing on drunken driving charges nearly four years ago was killed in a car crash in Greece, authorities said, leaving behind an unsolved mystery involving two suspicious fires and years spent on the lam.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Eddie Bo, an accomplished singer-pianist from New Orleans, with a career spanning five decades, died Wednesday of a heart attack.  He was 79.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Whitey Lockman, a baseball player for the New York Giants, died last Tuesday.  He was 82.

Lockman's career spanned over 50 years; he spent 15 seasons as a player, then as a manager, coach, front-office executive, and scout.  He played in two World Series and helped Bobby Thomson score his pennant winning home run against the Brooklyn Dodgers in 1951.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jade Goody, who parlayed a stint on the British version of Big Brother into a successful career and raised debates about race, class, and celebrity in Great Britain, died today of cervical cancer.  She was 27.


----------



## Villano

Mexican wrestler Abismo Negro (Andrés Alejandro Palomeque González) was found dead Sunday under strange circumstances.  From the news:



> González was on a bus with other passengers heading to Mexico City when he became agitated, and panicked and demanded to be let off the bus at 1:30AM. He then sent a text  message to his wife that he was lost outside.  She contacted local wrestling promoter Vicente Martinez who organized a search party. In the morning of March 22, González was found floating face down in a river.




They still don't know if it was an accident or foul play or what caused his panic attack.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Mexican boxer Raul Macias, world bantamweight champion from 1955 to 1957, died Monday of cancer. He was 74.

Macias was nicknamed "The Mouse" because of his short stature (5' 3.5"). He participated in the 1952 Olympics and remains one of Mexico's top sports heroes.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Uriel Jones, the drummer for the Funk Brothers, Motown's house band, died Tuesday from complications of a heart attack.  He was 74.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Singer-songwriter Dan Seals, a member of the pop duo England Dan & John Ford Coley and later a successful country artist, died yesterday of mantle cell lymphona.  He was 61.

Dan was the brother of Jim Seals from Seals & Crofts.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Johnny Blanchard, who played in five consecutive World Series with the New York Yankees (hitting two home runs in 1961), died yesterday of a heart attack.  He was 76.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

World boxing champion Giovanni Parsi was killed in a car accident yesterday.  He was 41.

Parsi also won a gold medal at the 1988 Summer Olympics.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Wayne Lewellen, the former head of distribution for Paramount Pictures, died yesterday of cancer.  He was 65.

Among the films he distributed were such blockbusters as Top Gun, Forrest Gump, and Titanic.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Irving R. Levine, a reporter and economist for NBC News, died today of prostate cancer.  He was 86.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Joseph Jasgur, who took the first publicity photos of Marilyn Monroe and was one of the first paparazzi, died last Saturday.  He was almost 90.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Maurice Jarre, who wrote music for over 150 films, theater, ballet, and television, died yesterday of cancer.  He was 84.

Jarre won three Academy Awards for composing the scores to Lawrence of Arabia, Dr. Zhivago, and A Passage to India.  He also did the music for the Jesus of Nazareth mini-series.  He just received a lifetime achievement award at the Berlin Film Festival in February.

His son, Jean-Michael Jarre, is a pioneer in electronic music.


----------



## Jamdin

Andy Hallett, best known for portraying Lorne on _Angel_, died on March 29, 2009 from heart failure at the age of 33.


----------



## Mark

Jamdin said:


> Andy Hallett, best known for portraying Lorne on _Angel_, died on March 29, 2009 from heart failure at the age of 33.





This one, and the loss of Natasha Richardson, are particularly sad to me.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Helen Levitt, known for her photographs of New York City kids, died Sunday.  She was 95.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Monte Hale, who appeared in a string of western films in the 1940s, died Sunday.  He was 89.

Hale also appeared on television, alongside James Dean in Giant, and in a popular comic book as a singing cowboy.


----------



## Krug

RIP Andy. One of the best things about *Angel*.
Remembering 'Angel' costar Andy Hallett | PopWatch Blog | EW.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Puerto Rican actor Miguelangel Suarez, who appeared mostly in Spanish films, but in a few Hollywood productions (including Bananas and Under Suspicion), died yesterday of esophageal cancer.  He was 69.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Andrea Mead Lawrence, the only American alpine skier to win two gold medals in one Olympics (in 1952), and who went on to became a leading conservationist, died Monday of cancer.  She was 76.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Raul Alfonsin, Argentina's first president to be democratically elected after the "Dirty War" military dictatorship, died March 31 of cancer.  He was 82.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Tom Braden, a former CIA agent who co-created the debate show Crossfire, died yesterday.  He was 92.

Braden's family was also the inspiration for the show Eight Is Enough.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Clifford "Bud" Shank, a flutist and alto saxophonist who worked with such famous acts as The Mamas and the Papas (he did the flute solo on "California Dreamin'") and Sergio Mendes, died last Thursday of pulmonary failure.  He was 82.

Shank was one of the first jazz musicians to explore Brazilian music.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mark said:


> This one, and the loss of Miranda Richardson, are particularly sad to me.




I don't see any record of her passing...are you sure you don't mean Natasha Richardson?


----------



## Mark

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I don't see any record of her passing...are you sure you don't mean Natasha Richardson?





Yup.  Sorry.  Edited.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Eva Evdokimova, prima ballerina of the Berlin Opera Ballet for 12 years, died last Friday of cancer.  She was 60.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Marvin Webster, a fierce shot-blocking center who helped lead the Seattle SuperSonics to the 1978 NBA finals, was found dead in a hotel bathtub in Tulsa, Okla. He was 56.

His body was discovered in his room Monday morning in the downtown Ambassador Hotel, police said Wednesday.

Foul play is not suspected and the death apparently stemmed from an illness, police spokesman Jason Willingham said. He added that the former 7-foot-1 center had been living at the hotel and employees grew concerned after not seeing him for several days.


----------



## Mark

It appears to be official for Dave Arneson having pased on last night, Tuesday, at 11 pm, MN time.

Original D&D Discussion - From the Arneson Family - Updated



> Shortly after 11pm on Tuesday, April 7th, Dave Arneson passed away. He was comfortable and with family at the time and his passing was peaceful.
> 
> The Arneson family would like to thank everyone for their support over the last few days, and for the support the entire community has shown Dave over the years.
> 
> We are in the process of making final arrangements and will provide additional details as we work them out. We will continue to receive cards and letters in Dave's honor. We are planning to hold a public visitation so that anyone wishing to say their goodbye in person has the opportunity to do so.
> 
> Cards and letters can continue to be sent:
> Dave Arneson
> 1043 Grand Avenue
> Box #257
> St. Paul, MN
> 55105
> 
> Visitation will be on April 20th
> Time: yet to be determined
> Address:
> Bradshaw Funeral Home
> 687 Snelling Avenue South
> St. Paul, MN 55105


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

And apparently, Jerry Mapes as well...

http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...knights-knaves-alehouse-forum-has-passed.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

David "Pop" Winans, patriarch of the Winans family of gospel singers, died yesterday.  He was 76.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Irving John Good, who helped break the Enigma code during World War II, died Sunday.  He was 92.

Good was also an advisor for the film 2001: A Space Odyssey.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Gay porn star Jack Wrangler died Tuesday from emphysema.  He was 62.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Nick Adenhart- rookie pitcher for the California Angels- pitched six scoreless innings Wednesday night, just hours before the Mistsubishi in which he was a passenger in was hit by a suspected drunk driver.  2 others in the Mitsubishi died on the scene, he died at a nearby hospital.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Argentinian film maker Jorge Preloran, a pioneer in the field of ethnographic documentary, died March 28 after a 10-year battle with prostate cancer.  He was 75.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

British comedian and game show host Lennie Bennett died Wednesday.  He was 70.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Nancy Overton, a member of the Chordettes, died April 5 of esophageal cancer.  She was 83.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Vintage porn star Marilyn Chambers, star of such classics as Behind the Green Door and Insatiable, was found dead yesterday.  She was 57.

Chambers was also a box model for Ivory Snow, and starred in David Cronenberg's horror film Rabid.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Longtime Philadelphia Phillies broadcaster Harry Kalas, who punctuated innumerable home runs with his “Outta Here!” call, died Monday after being found in the broadcast booth before a game against the Washington Nationals. He was 73.


----------



## Graybeard

BOSTON -- A charismatic retired baseball player was found dead at his Northborough home Monday after an apparent accident, the Worcester County District Attorney's office said.

Mark Fidrych, 54, of 260 West St., was found dead on his farm, said Worcester District Attorney Joseph D. Early Jr.

Fidrych, a retired major league player for the Detroit Tigers, was found by a family friend underneath a dump truck at about 2:30 p.m. He appeared to have been working on the truck at the time of the accident, Early's office said.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Judith Krug, founder of Banned Books Week, died last Saturday of stomach cancer.  She was 69.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Peter Rogers, producer of the Carry On films, died yesterday.  He was 95.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Award winning French writer Maurice Druon died Tuesday.  He was 90.

Druon co-wrote the French patriotic anthem Chant des Partisans and oversaw French language and usage for almost 40 years.  He won the Prix Goncourt, France's most acclaimed literary award, for Les grandes familles.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Sir Clement Freud, the grandson of Sigmund Freud, died yesterday.  He was 84.

Clement was one of the UK's first celebrity chefs, writing a number of books and columns about food.  He did a popular series of dog food commercials and spent 10 years as a liberal member of Parliament.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jack D. Hunter, who wrote the World War I aviation novel The Blue Max (which was made into a movie starring George Peppard and Ursula Andress), died Monday.  He was 87.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

J. G. Ballard, best known for Empire of the Sun, although he also wrote science fiction, died yesterday. He was 78.

Ballard's stories were set in ecologically unbalanced landscapes caused by technological excess.  His books Empire of the Sun and Crash were adapted into movies.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Felix “Doc” Blanchard, the 1945 Heisman Trophy winner and Army’s Mr. Inside in one of college football’s most famous backfields, has died. He was 84.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actor Jody McCrea, the son of Joel McCrea and Frances Dee, died April 4 of cardiac arrest.  He was 74.

Jody began acting with his father on the TV western Wichita Town and appeared in numerous TV and film productions, most notably the Beach Party movies.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard

Jack Cardiff, award-winnning cinematographer (Black Narcissus, The Red Shoes) and director (Sons and Lovers, War and Peace, and Scent of a Mystery which was filmed in "Smell-O-Vision") died at his home in England.  He was 94.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

British Academy Award nominated director Ken Annakin died Wednesday.  He was 94.

Annakin directed over 50 films, including Swiss Family Robinson, Battle of the Bulge, and The Longest Day.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Timothy D. Wright, Singer, Dies at 61*

The *Rev. Timothy D. Wright*, a Grammy-nominated gospel singer and composer who filled his recordings, and his Brooklyn church, with his rolling, booming baritone, died on Friday. He was 61 and lived in Roosevelt, N.Y., on Long Island.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

GrayLinnorm said:


> J. G. Ballard, best known for Empire of the Sun, although he also wrote science fiction, died yesterday. He was 78.




Oddly enough, the only work of his I've read was his sci-fi classic, _The Drowned World_, and have not been able to find a good copy of his _The Burning World_ (or its expanded form, _The Drought_).


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Beatrice Arthur, the tall, deep-voiced actress whose razor-sharp delivery of comedy lines made her a TV star in the hit shows "Maude" and "The Golden Girls" and who won a Tony Award for the musical "Mame," died Saturday. She was 86.

Arthur died peacefully at her Los Angeles home with her family at her side, family spokesman Dan Watt said. She had cancer, Watt said, declining to give further details.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Indian actor, director, and producer Feroz Khan, who starred in over 50 films and received several prestigious honors during his career, died today of cancer.  He was 69.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Tony award winning actress Marilyn Cooper died last Wednesday after a long illness.  She was 74.

Cooper was in the original cast of West Side Story and created the role of Agnes for Gypsy.  She won her Tony for Woman of the Year.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Russian ballerina Ekaterina Maximova died today; she was 70.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Tony award winning dancer and choreographer Frankie Manning died yesterday.  He was 94.

Manning was a dancer at the Cotton Club and appeared in several film musicals, including Hellzapoppin'.  He won his Tony for helping choreograph Black and Blue.  He appeared in Malcolm X and taught Denzel Washington how to do the Lindy hop for that film.  He was also awarded a National Heritage Fellowship by the National Endowment for the Arts.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Country singer-songwriter Vern Gosdin, also known as "The Voice", died Tuesday of complications from a stroke.  He was 74.

Among his hits were "Slow Burnin' Memory", "Do You Believe Me Now", and the CMA song of the year for 1989: "Chiseled In Stone".  He also wrote "Someone to Turn To", which was recorded by the Byrds for Easy Rider.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Danny Gans, a popular singer and comedian in Las Vegas (he won Las Vegas Entertainer of the Year 11 times), died today.  He was 52.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

British actor Peter Dennis died April 18 of cancer.  He was 75.

Dennis was best known for his one-man show, Bother! The Brain of Pooh, in which he read the works of A. A. Milne, but he also appeared in films (Shrek, Sideways) and television (Seinfeld, Alias).  He was most recently seen in the series final of E/R.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Greg Page, a former National Golden Gloves heavyweight champion died April 27 of complications from a brain injury he suffered in a 2001 fight.  He was 50.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Salamo Arouch, a Jewish boxer and Holocaust survivor who was forced to fight other prisoners at Auschwitz, died April 26.  He was 86.

Salamo's story was told in the film Triumph of the Spirit.


----------



## Mark

Jack Kemp, former quarterback and VP nominee, dies


----------



## Jamdin

Comic legend and noted gourmand, Dom DeLuise, died Monday, May 4, 2009 at 75


----------



## Ed_Laprade

Jamdin said:


> Comic legend and noted gourmand, Dom DeLuise, died Monday, May 4, 2009 at 75



A funny guy, he'll be missed. So can we give him his well deserved applause now? (His tag line, at least in the early days, was: "Save it... for the end!")


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mickey Carroll, one of the last surviving diminutive "Munchkins" in the 1939 movie "The Wizard of Oz," died of natural causes on Thursday in Missouri at age 89, a newspaper reported.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Sam Cohn, a powerful talent agent who represented Paul Newman, Meryl Streep, Woody Allen, and many others, died Wednesday.  He was 79.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Dom DiMaggio, the brother of Joe DiMaggio who was also a baseball player (for the Boston Red Sox), died today.  He was 92.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Chuck Daly, coach of the Detroit Pistons, died today of pancreatic cancer.  He was 78.

Daly led the Pistons to back-to-back NBA championships, then coached the Dream Team at the 1992 Summer Olympics.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Venetia Phair, who came up with the name for the planet Pluto when she was 11, died April 30.  She was 90.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Donald "Ean" Evans, the bassist for Lynyrd Skynyrd, died Wednesday from an agressive form of cancer.  He was 48.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

John Furia Jr., a prolific screen and television writer, died Thursday.  He was 79.

Among the shows he worked on were Bonanza, The Waltons, The Twilight Zone, Kung Fu, and Hawaii Five-O.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Harold Fischer, an ace fighter pilot whose capture by the Chinese during the Korean War exacerbated tension in U.S.-Chinese relationships, died April 30 from complications of back surgery.  He was 83.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Wayman Tisdale, a three-time All-American at Oklahoma who played 12 seasons in the NBA, died after a two-year battle with cancer. He was 44.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hugh Van Es, a Dutch photojournalist who covered the Vietnam War and recorded the most famous image of the fall of Saigon in 1975 — a group of people scaling a ladder to a CIA helicopter on a rooftop — died Friday morning in Hong Kong, his wife said. He was 67 years old.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bob Rosburg, who won the 1959 PGA Championship and spent three decades with ABC Sports as the first reporter to call the shots from the golf course, has died. He was 82.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actor Frank Aletter died Wednesday of cancer.  He was 83.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Greek shadow play artist Evgenios Spatharis died over Mother's Day weekend from injuries sustained in a fall.  He was 85.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Wayne Allwine, who did the voice of Mickey Mouse for 32 years, died Monday of diabetes.  He was 62.

In addition to voiceover work, Allwine also did sound effects, winning an Emmy for sound editing for his work on Amazing Stories.  He was married to fellow voice artist Russi Taylor, who does Minnie Mouse, among other characters.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

British actress Lucy Gordon, who appeared in Spider-Man 3 and Serendipity, among other films, hung herself yesterday.  She was almost 29.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actress Carol Cole, the daughter of Nat "King" Cole, died Monday of lung cancer, ironically the same day her sister Natalie got a kidney transplant. She was 64.

Carol appeared on her father's variety show, Sanford & Son, and The Taking of Pelham One Two Three.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Daniel Carasso, founder of Dannon Yogurt, died Sunday.  He was 103.

Carasso was credited for helping popularize yogurt.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Herbert York, a leading physicist in the development of the atom bomb during World War II who later became an arms control advocate and founding chancellor of the University of California, San Diego, died Tuesday of leukemia.  He was 87.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Joan Alexander, who played Lois Lane on The Adventures of Superman radio show, died Thursday.  She was 94.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Roh Moo-hyun, president of South Korea from 2003 to 2008, committed suicide today.  He was 62.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

On Monday afternoon, Dolla (real name: Roderick Anthony Burton II) the 21-year-old former member of the hip-hop group Da Razkals Cru and onetime model for Diddy's Sean John fashion line was gunned down at the Beverly Center mall in Los Angeles, only hours after flying in to L.A. from Atlanta. 

In a recent interview, he had cited the Notorious B.I.G., Tupac Shakur, and Pimp C--all legendary rappers who died while in their prime--as three of his chief influences.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Sam Maloof, a designer and woodworker whose furniture was intially prized for its simplicity and practically, and later prized for its beauty and timelessness by collectors, museum curators, and presidents, died last Thursday.  He was 93.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jay Bennett, a former member of Wilco, died in his sleep Sunday.  He was 45.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Maria Amelia Lopez,  a Spanish grandmother who was introduced to the Internet by her grandchildren and became the world's oldest blogger, died last Wednesday.  She was 97.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jane Randolph, who appeared in 20 films between 1941 and 1948, including Cat People and Abbott and Costello Meet Frankenstein, died May 4 after undergoing surgery on a broken hip.  She was 93.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Former St. Louis Blue Peter Zezel died Tuesday afternoon in Toronto following complications from a long-time blood disorder. Mr. Zezel was 44. Mr. Zezel had a 15-year NHL career, including two stints with the Blues (1988-90, 1995-97).


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Karine Ruby, a former Olympic snowboarding champion who had been training to become a mountain guide, died Friday in a climbing accident on Mont Blanc. She was 31.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Marc Rocco, a film director, producer, and screenwriter, died in his sleep May 1.  He was 46.

Marc Rocco was the adopted son of Alex Rocco.  Among his films were Murder in the First and Where the Day Takes You.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Gerard Jean-Juste, an influential Haitian Roman Catholic priest who supported Haitian rights, died last Wednesday of complications from a stroke and lung problem.  He was 62.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Millvina Dean, the last remaining survivor of the Titanic, died today.  She was 97.

Dean was only a baby when she was on the Titanic.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Danny LaRue, a top drag queen in the UK and the first man to play the lead role in a major production of Hello Dolly, died yesterday.  He was 81.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Professional wrestler John Tolos died last Thursday of kidney failure. He was 78.


----------



## Fast Learner

GrayLinnorm said:


> Millvina Dean, the last remaining survivor of the Titanic, died today.  She was 97.
> 
> Dean was only a baby when she was on the Titanic.




An amazing story, and just exactly what it would take to be the last surviving person: lowered in a sack as a baby into a lifeboat and then living to 97. Amazing story.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Koko Taylor, who has been called "Queen of the Blues", died today of complications from surgery.  She was 80.

Taylor was still performing this year.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Luis Cabral, the first president of Guinea-Bissau, died May 30.  He was 78.


----------



## Pbartender

'Kung Fu' star David Carradine, 73, has been found dead in a hotel in Bangkok, Thailand, according to his manager.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Don't know why it didn't get posted here, but David Carroll Eddings died Tuesday of natural causes. He was 77.

Fantasy writer Eddings dies


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Charles Donald Albury, co-pilot of "Bockscar" the B-29 that dropped the atomic bomb on Nagasaki, Japan, has died after years of congestive heart failure. He was 88.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Randy Smith, an All-Star with the Buffalo Braves in the 1970s who once held the NBA record for consecutive games, died at a Connecticut hospital. He was 60.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Richard E. Jacobs, the former Cleveland Indians owner and commercial real estate developer, has died. He was 84.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The oldest active duty police officer in the United States, who battled the Nazis on the beaches of Normandy and the chaos which ravaged New Orleans in the wake of Hurricane Katrina, has died at the age of 84.

Sergeant Major Manuel Curry served with the New Orleans Police Department for more than 63 years until he became ill several weeks ago.

"He'll be buried as a hero," said William Trepagnier, a 44-year NOPD veteran who was among the generations of officers mentored by Curry.

Policing was Curry's life. New Orleans his only home.
*
And while hundreds of younger officers went missing and even joined in the looting as the city descended into chaos in August 2005, then 81-year-old Curry stayed at his post.*


----------



## Truth Seeker

I may not show it, but you have my great humble thanks for maintaining this thread.

It is much appreciated.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Karine Ruby, Olympic snowboarding champion from France, dies in mountain climbing acc*

*Karine Ruby*, a former Olympic snowboarding champion who had been training to become a mountain guide, died 2 Fridays ago in a climbing accident on Mont Blanc. She was 31.

*In** Remembrance*.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Omar Bongo, the president of Gabon, died today of a heart attack.  He was 73.

Bongo had been president of Gabon since 1967, making him the longest serving nonroyal head of state at the time of his death.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Singer and songwriter Kenny Rankin died Sunday from complications of lung cancer.  He was 69.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Fleur Cowles, founder of the short-lived but influential art magazine Flair, died last Friday.  She was 101.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Norman Brinker, a restaurant mogul who popularized the salad bar and built a worldwide casual dining empire that includes Chili’s Grill & Bar, died Tuesday at age 78.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Johnny Palermo, an actor who had roles in several TV series including How I Met Your Mother, Everybody Hates Chris, and the CSI franchise, was killed in a car crash Monday with his girlfriend.  He was 27.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Christian "Hitsch" Albin, who fed the world's luminaries for decades as executive chef of The Four Seasons — a restaurant that invented the "power lunch" — has died. He was 62.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Carolyn Pfeifer Horchow, co-founder of Dallas' Horchow Collection, died Monday at her Dallas home of complications of cancer. She was 75. 

She delivered Meals on Wheels as a volunteer for the Visiting Nurse Association of Texas, where she also served on the board of directors.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

~messed up post~


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Bob Bogle, a member of the instrumental rock band The Ventures, died Sunday of non-Hodgkin's lymphona.  He was 75.


----------



## Ed_Laprade

GrayLinnorm said:


> Bob Bogle, a member of the instrumental rock band The Ventures, died Sunday of non-Hodgkin's lymphona. He was 75.



Darn. The Ventures was my favorite instrumental group in the 60s.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Tomoji Tanabe, the world's oldest living man, died today.  He was 113.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Edith Ronne, the first U.S. woman to visit Antarctica, died Sunday.  She was 89.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Roger "Bill" Terry, a member of the Tuskegee Airmen, died June 11 of heart failure.  He was 87.

Terry was dishonorably discharged for helping to send black airmen to a segregated officers' club - an event that would be known as the Freeman Field Mutiny.  He was pardoned in 1995.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

John Houghtaling, the inventor of the "Magic Fingers" vibrating bed, died last Wednesday, of complications from a fall.  He was 92.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Ed McMahon, best known as Johnny Carson's announcer and sidekick on The Tonight Show, died today.  He was 86.

McMahon also hosted Star Search and TV's Bloopers and Practical Jokes, and was the spokesman for Publisher's Clearing House.  Earlier this year, he was in a "Cash for Gold" commercial.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

British actor Colin Bean, best known for playing Private Sponge in Dad's Army, died last Saturday.  He was 82.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aplington-Parkersburg High School football coach Ed Thomas- who helped launch several professional football careers- was gunned down by a former player Wednesday morning in front of students taking part in an offseason workout, authorities said.  Thomas, 58, died at a Waterloo hospital.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jerri Nielsen FitzGerald, who made headlines when she found out she had breast cancer while working in Antarctica, and treated it herself until she could be rescued, died Tuesday.  Her cancer had been in remission for a while, but it returned in 2005.  She was 57.


----------



## Immortalis

*Farrah Fawcett - Passed away at 62*

Breaking: Farrah Fawcett Has Died at Age 62 (The TV Zone) - Newsday.com

"ENTERTAINMENT TONIGHT has learned that Farrah Fawcett died today at St. John's Health Center in Los Angeles after a courageous and lengthy battle with anal cancer. She was 62."


----------



## Immortalis

Not sure how this one was missed but: June 17:

Band Of Brothers Hero, Darrell &#39Shifty&#39 Powers Dies | TriCities


Darrell “Shifty” Powers, one of the soldiers depicted in “Band of Brothers," from the legendary 101st Airborne, Easy Company, passed away from his battle with cancer.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Micheal Jackson is dead!


----------



## Plane Sailing

Relique du Madde said:


> Micheal Jackson is dead!




And example reference

BBC NEWS | Entertainment | Singer Michael Jackson 'is dead'



> Paramedics were called to the singer's home around midday local time on Thursday after he stopped breathing and suffered a suspected cardiac arrest.
> 
> He was rushed by ambulance to a local medical centre, but his death was announced shortly afterwards.


----------



## Knightfall

Relique du Madde said:


> Micheal Jackson is dead!



... I'm not sure how I feel about his death.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Knightfall said:


> ... I'm not sure how I feel about his death.




It's sort of a mixed bag.  It's good to see an alleged pedophile who was famous and squandered away all the respect he created within the community and become a sick joke and parody of himself die.  It's bad to see an American icon die.  What makes it especially sad is if no one took him aside during the late 1980s and 1990s and said "Seriously Micheal, you need help.  The way you are living your life will only lead you to a place where you don't want to end up."


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Relique du Madde said:


> What makes it especially sad is if no one took him aside during the late 1980s and 1990s and said "Seriously Micheal, you need help.  The way you are living your life will only lead you to a place where you don't want to end up."




He had friends like that, notably a particular rabbi buddy of his.

Each one he either ignored or his entourage (including certain family members) made sure were marginalized.  In the end, most of them were outside of his inner circle.

But that's all for another thread.  I really think this is more of an "obits only" place.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Chicago broadcaster John Callaway, who helped launch an all-news station for CBS Radio and won 16 Emmys and a Peabody in his long career, died Tuesday of a heart attack.  He was 72.


----------



## Banshee16

Relique du Madde said:


> It's sort of a mixed bag.  It's good to see an alleged pedophile who was famous and squandered away all the respect he created within the community and become a sick joke and parody of himself die.  It's bad to see an American icon die.  What makes it especially sad is if no one took him aside during the late 1980s and 1990s and said "Seriously Micheal, you need help.  The way you are living your life will only lead you to a place where you don't want to end up."




I note the word *alleged* in that statement.  Last I heard, he was never found guilty of anything, aside from possibly being too trusting, and having the stupidity to put himself in a questionable situation with other people's children.

It's unfortunate what happened to him over the years.  I don't know if he had bad advisors, if he *was* a pedophile, or what........was there nobody in his inner circle who could give him a shake and say "Michael, smarten up, you're throwing away your career with these antics"?

I was a child of the 80's....he was a major influence back then.  It's sad to see him go.

Banshee


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Banshee16 said:


> ...was there nobody in his inner circle who could give him a shake and say "Michael, smarten up, you're throwing away your career with these antics"?




Again, yes- Rabbi Shmuley Boteach whom he had known much of his life, and Brian Oxman, his (and his family's) attorney since 1989 both repeatedly expressed concerns about his life to him, to his family, and occasionally to the public.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Sky Saxon, lead singer and founder of 1960s garage band the Seeds, died Thursday.  He was 63.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Billy Mays, known for his memorable commercials for OxyClean and other products, died in his sleep yesterday.  He was 50.

Mays also had a show, Pitchmen, on the Discovery Channel, which featured Mays finding products to pitch.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Gale Storm, a popular actress and singer in the 1950s, died yesterday after a long illness.  She was 87.

She was the star of two popular sitcoms, My Little Margie and The Gale Storm Show.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The Man of 1000 voices, comedian Fred Travalena, has succumbed to Non-Hodgkin's Lymphoma on Sunday, June 28, 2009, after a courageous seven-year battle with the disease.

He was 66.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

It seems we may have missed a few...

Deaths in 2009 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Mark

Oscar-winning actor Karl Malden dead at 97


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Alexis Arguello, boxing champion and mayor of the capital of Nicaragua, was found shot dead, apparently a suicide.  He was 57.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

German choreographer Pina Bausch lost her battle with cancer yesterday.  She was 68.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

British actress Mollie Sugden, best known for her work on Are You Being Served?, died today.  She was 86.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actor and opera singer Jan Rubes died this week.  He was 89.

Rubes was probably best known for co-starring in Witness.  He also appeared in several TV shows, including The X-Files and Stargate Sg-1.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actor Harve Presnell, whose booming baritone graced such musicals as The Unsinkable Molly Brown and Annie, died Tuesday of pancreatic cancer. He was 75.

Presnell also appeared in movies, including Fargo and Paint Your Wagon, and was a regular on Andy Barker, P. I.


----------



## Mark

Former NFL quarterback McNair killed in Tennessee - NFL


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Anna Karen Morrow, who played Mrs. Chernak on the Peyton Place TV series and also appeared on Broadway, films, and other television shows, died Wednesday.  She was 94.


----------



## Mark

McNamara, defense chief during Vietnam War, dies


----------



## Truth Seeker

It happens, but thank you none the less.



Dannyalcatraz said:


> It seems we may have missed a few...
> 
> Deaths in 2009 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Truth Seeker

*French tennis player Mathieu Montcourt dies at 24*

French tennis player *Mathieu Montcourt*, who was recently banned for betting on matches, has died. He was 24.

The French tennis federation said Tuesday that *Montcourt *died overnight but "the causes of his death are not yet known."

*In Remembrance*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Expatriate Russian writer Vasily Pavlovich Aksyonov died yesterday of a stroke.  He was 76.


----------



## Villano

In an odd bit of news, on June 29th, twin brothers Alberto and Alejandro Jiménez (age 35), masked midget wrestlers who worked under the names *La Parkita* and *Espectrito II* were found dead.  Apparently, they went to a hotel with two prostitutes who drugged them and stole their belongings.  Unfortunately, because both men were dwarves, the dosage was too much and they were killed.  The women have since been arrested.

EDIT:  The women weren't actually prostitutes, but criminals who belonged to a group known as La Filtracion (The Leak), women who dress as prostitutes in order to rob people.


----------



## Villano

MADISON, Wis. (AP) -- Oscar G. Mayer, retired chairman of the Wisconsin-based meat processing company that bears his name, has died at the age of 95.

Mayer's wife, Geraldine, said he died of old age Monday age at Hospice Care in Fitchburg.

He was the third Oscar Mayer in the family that founded Oscar Mayer Foods, which was once the largest private employer in Madison. His grandfather, Oscar F. Mayer, died in 1955 and his father, Oscar G. Mayer Sr., died in 1965.

Mayer retired as chairman of the board in 1977 at age 62 soon after the company recorded its first $1 billion year. The company was later sold to General Foods and is now a business unit of Kraft.

Mayer's first wife, Rosalie, died in 1998. He married Geraldine Fitzpatrick in 1999.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*In Remembrance...*​


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Bob Mitchell, the first organist for Dodger Stadium and the last surviving organist of the silent film era, died July 4.  He was 96.

Mitchell was also the founder and director of a group often called the Robert Mitchell Boys Choir, which performed in over 100 movies, including Going My Way and the original version of The Bishop's Wife.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Legendary rock climber John Bachar died Sunday after a fall.  He was 52.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Former junior welterweight champion, 37-year-old Canadian Arturo Gatti, whose epic trilogy with Micky Ward branded him one of the most exciting fighters of his generation, was found dead in a hotel room in the posh seaside resort of Porto de Galihnas early Saturday.

Police investigator Edilson Alves said police were investigating and it was unclear how he died.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

George Fullerton, long time business partner and creative collaborator of Leo Fender, passed away on Saturday morning of congestive heart failure. He was 86 years old.

Fullerton and Fender began their partnership in 1948, and worked together at the Fender factory in Orange County, CA until Fender sold the company to CBS in 1965. Fender was the innovator and inventor and Fullerton provided the technical know-how and problem-solving in the shop. He devised the unique tools that were used to create the revolutionary Broadcaster, Stratocaster and Telecaster guitars. Fullerton also sketched the designs of the guitars based on Fender’s ideas. Fender and Fullerton teamed up again at the Music Man amplifier factory, and then started G&L Guitars in 1980.


----------



## Truth Seeker

UPDATE:Police accuse wife in death of boxing champ Gatti



Dannyalcatraz said:


> Former junior welterweight champion, 37-year-old Canadian Arturo Gatti, whose epic trilogy with Micky Ward branded him one of the most exciting fighters of his generation, was found dead in a hotel room in the posh seaside resort of Porto de Galihnas early Saturday.
> 
> Police investigator Edilson Alves said police were investigating and it was unclear how he died.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Dash Snow, a New York-based collage artist, photographer, and grafitti writer, died Monday of a drug overdose.  He was 27.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Voice actor Dallas McKennon died yesterday.  He was almost 90.

McKennon did the voices for Gumby, Archie Andrews, the fox in Mary Poppins, and the Audio-Animatronic Ben Franklin at Epcot Center, among others.  He also appeared in several live action movies and played Cinninatus on the TV series Daniel Boone.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

British conductor Sir Edward Downes and his wife, Lady Joan Downes, a dancer, choreographer, and television producer, both committed suicide July 10.  Both had been in declining health.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Maria del Carmen Bousada de Lara, who had twins at age 66, making her the world's oldest new mother, died last Saturday of cancer.  She was 69.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Beverly Roberts, Bogart co-star, dies at age 96*

A relative says *Beverly Roberts*, who co-starred with Humphrey Bogart in the 1936 film "Two Around the World," has died. She was 96.

Her second-cousin Christina Baker says Roberts died Monday at her home in Laguna Niguel of natural causes.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

News journalist Walter Cronkite, referred to as "the most trusted man in America", died today after a long illness.  He was 92.

Cronkite was the anchor for CBS News from 1961 to 1982, and covered many important events, including the first televised Democratic and Republican conventions, the Cuban missle crisis, the Apollo moon landing, and more.  He also hosted the series You Are There.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*RIP*​ 





GrayLinnorm said:


> News journalist Walter Cronkite, referred to as "the most trusted man in America", died today after a long illness. He was 92.
> 
> Cronkite was the anchor for CBS News from 1961 to 1982, and covered many important events, including the first televised Democratic and Republican conventions, the Cuban missle crisis, the Apollo moon landing, and more. He also hosted the series You Are There.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

World War I veteran Henry Allingham, the last surviving original member of the Royal Air Force, and the world's oldest man, died today.  He was 113.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Judi Ann Mason, an award winning playwright and one of the first succesful female African-American screenwriters, died July 8 of an aortic dissection.  She was 55.

Mason got her start as a writer for Good Times.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Gordon Waller, half of the 1960s British pop duo Peter and Gordon, died yesterday of cardiac arrest. He was 64.

Peter and Gordon had several hits here, including the #1 hit "A World Without Love", which was written by Paul McCartney, and "I Go to Pieces", written by Del Shannon. They also appeared on Hullabaloo, Shindig, and The Ed Sullivan Show.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Frank McCourt, author of the Pulitzer Prize-winning Angela's Ashes, died yesterday of metastatic melanoma.  He was 78.

McCourt spoke at my brother's college graduation.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Brenda Joyce, the seventh actress to play Jane in the Tarzan movies, died July 4.  She was 92.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Oops!

Leopoldo not dead, contrary to reports - UFC - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

John Barry, CEO of the company that made WD-40 a household name, has died.

John Barry - WD-40 CEO - dies


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Gidget, the famed Chihuahua who appeared in Taco Bell ads (voiced by comedian Carlos Alazraqui), died Tuesday at the age of 15.

Taco Bell Chihuahua Dies at 15 - omg! news on Yahoo!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Edwin Hampton, the founding director of the most popular school marching band in New Orleans, the St. Augustine Marching 100, died Tuesday after a lengthy illness. He was 81. During Mr. Hampton’s tenure, the band played in countless Carnival parades, the Rose parade and even for Pope John Paul II during his visit to New Orleans in 1987.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Marcel Jacob, bassist for Yngwie Malmsteen's Rising Force and co-founding member (alongside veteran vocalist Jeff Scott Soto) of long-running melodic hard rock band Talisman, has died, taking his own life at the age of 45, because of long term serious illness.


----------



## lrsach01

*Les Lye Passes away at age 84*

Les Lye was the only adult on Nickelodeon's iconic 80's show. He played EVERY adult seen on the Canadian borrowed show with comic flair and helped make "sliming" a regular appearance on Nickelodeon.

TheStar.com | entertainment | Actor Les Lye dies


----------



## Villano

lrsach01 said:


> Les Lye was the only adult on Nickelodeon's iconic 80's show. He played EVERY adult seen on the Canadian borrowed show...




Just a slight correction, he was initially the only adult on the show.  Abby Hagyard later joined the series (in the second season?) and played pretty much every adult female character.  Plus, Christine "Moose" McGlade was in her 20s by the time the series ended.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Author E. Lynn Harris, a pioneer of gay black fiction, died yesterday.  He was 54.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

John Ryan, the creator of Captain Pugwash, died Wednesday.  He was 88.


----------



## Mark

Ex-'Idol' contestant struck, killed by car in NJ - Yahoo! News


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Former boxing champion Vernon Forrest exchanged gunfire with robbery suspects before being shot to death, Atlanta police said Monday.

The 38-year-old former two-division champion, who gained notoriety when he became the first boxer to defeat Shane Mosley, was killed Saturday night. Investigators believe between 20 and 24 shots were fired from two guns, said Lt. Keith Meadows. Police recovered Forrest’s gun and one shell casing belonging to that gun, he said.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sybll, the Downing Street cat has died after a short illness.

Sybil the Downing Street cat dies - Yahoo! News


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Filipinos mourned former President Corazon Aquino by displaying yellow ribbons and holding Masses as the nation prepared to bid farewell to the beloved democracy icon who swept away a dictator and fought off seven coup attempts.

Aquino, 76, died early Saturday after a yearlong battle with colon cancer, which had spread to other organs and left her bedridden since late June, her son, Sen. Benigno "Noynoy" Aquino III, said.

Philippines mourns Corazon Aquino, dead at 76 - Yahoo! News


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Naomi Sims, the first black supermodel, died of cancer Saturday in Newark at age 61, the New York Times reports.

Sims broke barriers when she made the cover of Ladies Home Journal in 1968 — becoming the first black model to do so on a mainstream women’s magazine.

Naomi Sims, the first black supermodel, dies of cancer at age 61


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Influential choreographer Merce Cunningham died July 26.  He was 90.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Bobby Robson, one of the most successful soccer coaches, died last Thursday of cancer.  He was 76.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Virginia Carroll, a former model who co-starred in several westerns (including films with Roy Rogers and Gene Autry), died July 23.  She was 95.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Leela Naidu, a former Miss India and Bollywood actress, died July 28 after a long illness.  She was 69.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Budd Schulberg, who wrote the screenplay (and won an Oscar) for On the Waterfront, died yesterday.  He was 95.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Harry Alan Towers, who wrote and produced for both film and television, has died.  He was 88.

His best known movies include Ten Little Indians, Cry the Beloved Country, Venus In Furs, and Klondike Fever.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Writer-director John Hughes died today of a heart attack.  He was 59.

Hughes scripted a series of smart funny teen comedies in the 1980s, including such favorites as Sixteen Candles, The Breakfast Club, and Ferris Bueller's Day Off.  He probably had his biggest commercial success in 1990 by writing Home Alone.  Unfortunately, his subsequent work had been copies of Home Alone.


----------



## AuroraGyps

"Locus publisher, editor, and founder Charles N. Brown, 72, died peacefully in his sleep July 12, 2009 on his flight home from Readercon."


----------



## AuroraGyps

The koala, named Sam, who became famous when a video of her being rescued from a bushfire in February 2009 hit the internet, died on August 6, 2009 after it was found that she was suffering from an inoperable condition.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Billie Lee Riley, a rockabilly singer and multi-instrumentalist who accompanied Jerry Lee Lewis, Charlie Rich, and others for Sun Records, died Sunday.  He was 75.

Riley was best known for the 1957 regional hits "Flying Saucers 'n' Roll" and "Red Hot", both with Lewis on piano.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Rock pioneer Willy DeVille, who founded the punk group Mink DeVille and was known for his blend of R&B, blues, Dixieland and traditional French Cajun ballads, has died, his publicist said Friday. He was 58.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jimmy Bedford, the slender and silver-haired former master distiller of the Jack Daniel's whiskey during a 40-year career with the company, died Friday. He was 69.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

78 year-old U.S. District Judge Robert M. Takasugi died this Thursday.  He had been sent to an internment camp with his family during World War II and overcame discrimination to become the first Japanese-American appointed to the federal bench.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tuesday, the world lost Charles Gwathmey, an architect known for his influential modernist home designs and famous clients like director Steven Spielberg. He was 71.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Retired FBI agent Jim Ingram, who helped state and federal officials reopen long-dormant investigations of killings from Mississippi's violent civil rights era, died this Monday at the age of 77.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Theodore D. Nierenberg, who started Dansk International Designs in his suburban New York garage and helped popularize Scandanavian-themed tableware and cookware in American kitchens and dining rooms, died August 4th. He was 86.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

This Wednesday, Marilyn Clement died at the age of 74.  She was a social activist who advocated tirelessly for a national health care program and who rallied for civil rights alongside Martin Luther King Jr.,.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Nikolaos Makarezos, one of the leaders of the military dictatorship that ruled Greece from 1967-1974, has died at age 90, according to media reports.


----------



## Mark

JFK's sister Eunice Kennedy Shriver dies at 88


----------



## billd91

Guitar legend-inventor Les Paul dies at age 94 - Yahoo! News


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Character actor John Quade, who played the heavy in several Clint Eastwood movies and the sheriff on Roots, died Sunday.  He was 71.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Kenneth Bacon, a Pentagon spokesman in the Clinton administration who became a voice for millions of refugees uprooted by violence and conflict, died Saturday of skin cancer that had spread to his brain.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Benson, a gigantic carp living in a catch & release pond, died recently.  His death is being investigated, since it was deemed unlikely to be of natural causes.

Mystery Death of England's Giant Carp, Benson - WSJ.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jim Dickinson, a musician and producer who helped shape the Memphis sound for over 40 years, died yesterday.  He was 67 and had heart and intestinal bleeding problems.

Dickinson worked with such artists as Aretha Franklin, Bob Dylan, The Rolling Stones, Sam and Dave, and The Replacements.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Allen Shellenberger, drummer for the group Lit, died last Thursday of brain cancer.  He was 39.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actor Ed Reimers died yesterday.  He was 96.

Reimers appeared on The Millionaire and Star Trek and was the announcer for the game show Who Do You Trust, but was best known for saying "You're in good hands with Allstate" in their commercials.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Robert Novak, a political columnist for the Chicago Sun Times and the co-host of Crossfire, died today of brain cancer.  He was 78.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Virginia Davis, called Walt Disney's first star because she was the first actress to play Alice in Disney's Alice shorts (which combined live action and animation), died last Saturday.  She was 90.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Kim Dae-Jung, president of South Korea from 1998 to 2003 and a Nobel Peace Prize winner, died today of heart failure.  He was 85.


----------



## Villano

*Sammy Petrillo*, star of _ Bela Lugosi Meets a Brooklyn Gorilla_ died on August 15th at the age of 74. Petrillo built his career on his resemblance to Jerry Lewis and even teamed up with a Dean Martin imitator, Duke Mitchell.  Obviously, Lewis wasn't happy with this and did everything he could to kill Petrillo's career and he pretty much faded away after the 50s.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Don  Hewitt, the creator of 60 Minutes, died today.  He was 86.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jasmine Fiore, Playboy model, was found murdered Saturday morning.  Her husband it the main suspect.

Jasmine Fiore Playboy Pics - Former Playboy... | Gather


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Burl Toler, the first black official for the NFL, died August 16.  He was 81.

Toler was also head linesman for Pittsburgh in the 1980 Super Bowl


----------



## Mark

Western novelist Elmer Kelton dies at 83


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Larry Knechtel has passed away.

Award-winning keyboardist Knechtel dead at 69 - Yahoo! News


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Charles R. Bond, one of the famous Flying Tigers, has died in Dallas.  He was 94.

Charles R. Bond Jr.: Pilot with famed WWII Flying Tigers | News for Dallas, Texas | Dallas Morning News | Dallas Obituaries


----------



## billd91

News just breaking. Ted Kennedy, dead at 77.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20090826/us_nm/us_kennedy


----------



## Truth Seeker

billd91 said:


> News just breaking. Ted Kennedy, dead at 77.
> 
> Senator Edward Kennedy dies at age 77 - Yahoo! News


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Ellie Greenwich, who co-wrote songs such as "Chapel of Love", "Do Wah Diddy Diddy", and "Be My Baby", died today of a heart attack.  She was 68.

Greenwich was a member of the Songwriters Hall of Fame and was considered one of the most successful songwriters.  She also did a musical, Leader of the Pack, based on her life and work.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Dominick Dunne, known for his books and magazine articles about true crimes, died today of bladder cancer.  He was 83.

Dominick was the father of actor Griffin Dunne.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Writer Sergei Mikhalkov, best known for co-writing the lyrics to the Soviet national anthem, died today.  He was 96.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Ernest Brown, the last survivng member of the Original Copasetics, an ensemble of tap dancing stars that helped revive the dance form, died last Friday.  He was 93.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Adam Goldstein, also known as DJ AM, was found dead in his apartment.  He was 36.

Ironically, his death comes one year after he and Travis Barker survived a deadly plane crash.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Alex Grass, the founder of Rite Aid, died Thursday after a 10-year battle with lung cancer.  He was 82.

Grass was also a philanthropist who contributed to organizations in the Harrisbburg area.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Sheila Lukins, an influential cookbook author and Parade magazine food editor who helped popularize gourmet cooking in America, died Sunday of brain cancer.  She was 66.

Lukins' The Silver Palette is one of the 10 best selling cookbooks of all time.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Simon Dee, British TV show host and celebrity, dead at 74.
Simon Dee - Telegraph


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Leonie Cohn, who has died aged 92, was a distinguished producer of radio talks, especially for the Third Programme, and had worked as a wartime translator in the BBC German service; after the war she was seconded to Hamburg Radio.

Leonie Cohn - Telegraph


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Frederick Gore, who died on August 31 aged 95, was that rare thing in the art world: a prolific and successful painter who also managed to sustain several active and parallel careers, as teacher, art-school administrator and committee man. 
Frederick Gore - Telegraph


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

James Lord, who has died aged 86, became a close friend of Pablo Picasso and the artist's discarded mistress, model and muse Dora Maar; he wrote a gossipy biography of the couple as well as several memoirs that vividly portrayed the artistic scene in Paris in the years following the Second World War. 

James Lord - Telegraph


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Paul Cattermole, who died on July 31 aged 67, was a leading authority on church bells and bell-ringing; he demonstrated that the sound of bells was as characteristic and evocative of everyday life in medieval England as is the call of the muezzin of Cairo or Istanbul.

Paul Cattermole - Telegraph


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

John M. Stephens, a New England Patriots running back who was the 1988 offensive rookie of the year, died Tuesday after his pickup truck ran off a highway near here and struck trees. He was 43.

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/09/04/sports/football/04stephens.html?_r=1


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

William Korey, who as a lobbyist on international issues for B’nai B’rith fought for the interests of Jews in the Soviet Union and helped win a long battle to get the United States to ratify the international genocide convention, died on Aug. 26 in Cambridge, Mass. He was 87.

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/09/04/world/04korey.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Marie Knight, whose rich, room-filling contralto voice provided the ideal counterweight to Sister Rosetta Tharpe’s more penetrating higher register on some of the most popular gospel records of the 1940s, died Sunday in Manhattan. She was 89.

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/09/03/arts/music/03knight.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Erich Kunzel, the award winning conductor for the Cincinnati Pops, died Tuesday of cancer.  He was 74.


----------



## Mark

Wycliffe Johnson, keyboardist, dies in NY at 47


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Army Archerd, longtime columnist for Daily Variety, died yesterday.  He was 87.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Australian actor Ray Barrett died yesterday.  He was 82.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Aage Niels Bohr, son of Niels Bohr and a famous physicist in his own right (he won a Nobel Prize), died Tuesday.  He was 87.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Frank Batten Sr., founder of The Weather Channel, died today.  He was 82.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Writer Larry Gelbart, best known for his work on MASH, died today of cancer.  He was 81.

Gelbart won an Emmy for his work on MASH, and a Tony for A Funny Thing Happened on the Way to the Forum.  He also wrote Tootsie, Oh God, (and was nominated for Oscars for both) and Barbarians at the Gate (which also won an Emmy).


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Agricultural scientist Norman Borlaug, father of the "green revolution" who won the Nobel Peace Prize for his efforts to combat world hunger, died yesterday.  He was 95.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jim Carroll, punk rock musician, poet, and author of The Basketball Diaries, died September 11 of a heart attack.  He was 60.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dang...I just parodied his song, "People who died" in the "Talk Nerdy to me" thread last week.

Here's the original:

Jim Carroll Lyrics, People Who Died Lyrics >>


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jack Kramer, a tennis champion in the 1940s and 1950s and a promoter of the sport for over 60 years, died last Saturday.  He was 88.


----------



## Mistwell

Rest in peace, Patrick Swayze.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jody Powell, press secretary for Jimmy Carter, died today, apparently of a heart attack.  He was 65.

Powell also did narration for Ken Burns' miniseries.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Union organizer Crystal Lee Sutton, the real life inspiration for the movie Norma Rae, died last Friday after a long battle with brain cancer.  She was 68.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Darren Sutherland, a boxer who won a bronze medal at last year's Olympics, apparently hung himself.  He was 27.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Veteran comic actor Henry Gibson, best known for reciting poetry on Laugh-In, died Monday of cancer.  He was 73.

Gibson also appeared in several films including Nashville, The 'burbs, and The Long Goodbye, and did voices for cartoons, including King of the Hill, The Wuzzles, and the original Charlotte's Web.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Mary Travers, Mary from the grup Peter, Paul, and Mary, died today of leukemia.  She was 72.


----------



## Mark

NCAA president Myles Brand dies from cancer at 67


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

This one is just now hitting the metal press outlets, hence its tardiness...

Former Crimson Glory frontman John Patrick McDonald, Jr. (stage name: Midnight) passed away earlier Wednesday, July 8, from "total kidney and liver failure." He was 47 years old.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Another one that just made it to press:

Stephen Bruton, producer, songwriter and guitarist, has died.
Stephen Bruton dies at 60; Texas musician played with Kris Kristofferson, T Bone Burnett -- latimes.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Syndicated astrologer Linda C. Black dead at 65 - Yahoo! News



> Syndicated columnist and astrologer Linda C. Black, who wrote daily horoscopes for Tribune Media Services and whose forecasts were read in newspapers across the world, has died. She was 65.
> 
> Black's daughter, Nancy, said her mother died Thursday of ovarian cancer at a hospital in Atascadero.


----------



## Villano

The creator of Shin-Chan (an anime which ran on Adult Swim some time ago) was found dead.



> The body of 51 year old Crayon Shin-chan creator *Yoshito Usui*, who was reported missing on September 12, was discovered on the 19th. Usui was discovered 120 meters below the Arafune mountain’s Tomoiwa cliff in the mountains of Gunma prefecture where he’d gone for a personal hiking trip. Usui appears to have accidentally fallen to his death, although police reports state that the established trail is too far from the cliffside for someone to fall. The last photo found on Usui’s digital camera is a shot from the top of the cliff looking down, leading investigators to believe that Usui accidentally fell while taking pictures. Police have confirmed that Usui passed away in the afternoon of September 11th.
> 
> Futabasha’s Manga Town magazine will publish the final two completed chapters of Usui’s Crayon Shin-chan manga in its November and December issues. The Crayon Shin-chan anime TV series is presently on a scheduled hiatus until October 16th. Television network TV Asahi has announced that it will not make any decisions about the future of the anime franchise until first holding discussions with relevant individuals, presumably including Usui’s family and the Shinei Douga animation studio that animates Crayon Shin-chan. The anime may continue, as similar popular family shows including Sazae-san and Doraemon have continued after their creator’s deaths.
> 
> Futabasha said it was “going through great shock, now that the worst outcome has come to past. There are no words to express the anguish of the surviving family, but we just pray for his happiness in the next world.”


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Arthur Ferrante of the 1960s pop duo Ferrante and Teicher died last Saturday.  He was 88.

Ferrante's death comes just over a year after Louis Teicher's.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Felicia Tang, an actress who appeared mainly in softcore films, but also had bit parts in mainstream films, including Rush Hour 2 and The Fast and the Furious, was found dead at her home, apparently killed by her boyfriend.  She was 31.


----------



## Villano

Actor, writer, director, and producer *Robert Ginty* passed away from cancer on September 21st.  While he did some film work (like The Exterminator), he's probably best known for his tv work, appearing as a regular in "Baa, Baa, Black Sheep" and guesting on pretty much everything else ("CHiPs", "Knight Rider", "Quincy", "Matlock", "Murder She Wrote", etc).  Eventually, he turned to directing and did episodes of shows like "Xena", "Lois & Clark", and "Charmed".


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Retired U.S. District Judge Jerry Buchmeyer, who during his nearly 30 years on the federal bench changed the face of Dallas public housing and the way the city elects its council, died Monday of natural causes at a San Marcos nursing home.

Judge Buchmeyer, 76, was considered a courageous and independent champion of civil and human rights by some, but an ultra-liberal bent on disrupting the status quo by others. 

Judge Buchmeyer was also known for his "et cetera" humor column featured in the Texas Bar Journal, which features unintentionally humorous excerpts from trial, hearing, and deposition transcripts around Texas. His corresponding blog is called "Say What?! Classic Humor from U.S. District Judge Jerry Buchmeyer."


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Spanish pianist Alicia de Larrocha died yesterday.  She was 86.

Alicia won many awards during her long career, including four Grammies.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Timothy J. Russert Sr., the father of Tim Russert, died last Thursday, just over a year after his son.  He was 85.

Tim Russert wrote about his dad in his best-selling book Big Russ & Me.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

William Safire, a Pulitzer Prize winning conservative (although he called himself libertarian) columnist and former speechwriter for Richard Nixon (he came up with Spiro Agnew's "nattering nabobs of negativism"), died today of pancreatic cancer.  He was 79.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Donald Fisher, who co-founded The Gap with his wife, died yesterday after a long battle with cancer.  He was 81.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Lucy Vodden, the inspiration for the Beatles song "Lucy In the Sky With Diamonds", died September 22 of lupus. She was 46.

Lucy was classmates with Julian Lennon, the son of John Lennon. Julian made a picture of her which inspired the classic song.


----------



## Mark

Argentine folk singer Mercedes Sosa dies aged 74


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Marek Edelman, the last surviving leader of the Warsaw Ghetto Uprising, died October 2.  He was 86.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mike Alexander, the young and talented bass player for the thrash metal band Evile, has died.

Evile Bassist Dies At 32 | News @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Photographer Irving Penn died yesterday.  He was 92.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tony Fein, an Iraq war veteran and NFL rookie linebacker who played with the Baltimore Ravens during the preseason, has died of unexplained causes after collapsing at a friend’s house in what his agent said appears to be “an accidental situation.”

Rookie cut from Ravens dies in Washington - NFL - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Ben Ali, the founder of Ben's Chili Bowl diner, a landmark of black business and a frequent stop for politicians and celebrities, died Wednesday of congestive heart failure.  He was 82.


----------



## Mark

Bluesman who recorded as Freddy Robinson dies


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Country music mogul Shelby Singleton died October 7 of brain cancer.  He was 77.

As a talent scout Singleton launched the careers of Roger Miller, Ray Stevens, and Jeanne C. Riley.  He later bought the moribund Sun Records and reissued its catalog to a new generation.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Stephen Gately, a member of the Irish boy band Boyzone, died during a vacation in Spain.  He was 33.


----------



## Mark

'Godfather' singer Al Martino dies in Pa. at 82


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tennessee police say an 18-year-old walk-on punter Peter Wilkes at the University of Southern Mississippi committed suicide on Saturday of a self-inflicted gunshot wound.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Professional wrestler Captain Lou Albano died today.  He was 76.

Albano was just inducted into the Professional Wrestling Hall of Fame this year.  He appeared in Cyndi Lauper's videos and played Mario on the Super Mario Brothers Super Show.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Willard Varnell Oliver, a member of the Navajo Code Talkers who confounded the Japanese during World War II by transmitting messages in their native language, died Wednesday. He was 88.

Lawrence Oliver said his father died at the Northern Arizona Veterans Administration Health Care System Hospital in Prescott, Ariz. He had been declining health for the past two years.

Navajo Nation President Joe Shirley Jr. ordered flags on the Navajo Nation to be flown at half-staff from Oct. 15-19 in honor of Oliver, who is at least the fifth Code Talker to die since May.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

U.S. District Judge William Wayne Justice, whose rulings shattered old Texas by changing the way the state educated children, treated prisoners and housed its poorest and most vulnerable citizens, has died. He was 89.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Nan Robertson, a Pulitzer Prize-winning New York Times reporter who wrote a book about female employees' fight for equal treatment at the newspaper, has died. She was 83.

Robertson died Tuesday of heart disease at a nursing home in Rockville, said Jane Freundel Levey, her stepdaughter-in-law.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bruce Wasserstein, the CEO of Lazard Ltd. and a prominent Wall Street dealmaker, died Wednesday after being hospitalized earlier this week with an irregular heartbeat, a company spokeswoman said. He was 61.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Longtime comic book artist George Tuska died last night.  He was 93.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Daniel Melnick, who produced both movies and TV shows, died last Tuesday.  He was 77.

Melnick produced Straw Dogs, Network, Kramer vs. Kramer, The China Syndrome, and the Get Smart TV series.


----------



## Mark

Vic Mizzy, who wrote 'Addams Family' theme, dies


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Joseph Wiseman, a longtime stage and screen actor best known for playing the title character in Dr. No, the first James Bond film, died Monday.  He was 91.

Other films that Wiseman was in include Detective Story and Viva Zapata! He also had guest roles in many television shows, including Law & Order, The Untouchables, and The Twilight Zone.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Comedian Soupy Sales died yesterday.  He was 83.

Sales, who was best known for his pie in the face schtick, hosted a popular kids show in the 1960s and held the record for most appearances on live television (5,370).


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actress Collin Wilcox-Paxton died October 14 of brain cancer.  She was 74.

Wilcox-Paxton steadily appeared in TV shows (Gunsmoke, The Twilight Zone) and films (Jaws 2, Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil) for 40 years.  Her most famous part was the small but pivotal role of Mayella Ewell in To Kill a Mockingbird.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jack Poole, a Canadian multimillionare and philanthropist who helped bring next year's Olympics to Vancouver, died today of pancreatic cancer.  He was 76.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Longtime character actor Lou Jacobi died last Friday.  He was 95.

Jacobi was in both the stage and screen versions of The Diary of Anne Frank.  He also appeared on The Dean Martin Show, The Man From U.N.C.L.E., Arthur, and other movies and TV shows.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Coyotes kill Canadian folk singer*

Two coyotes have attacked and killed a 19-year-old folk singer in Nova Scotia, eastern Canada, officials say.

*Taylor Mitchell*, a promising musician from Toronto, died in hospital after the animals pounced as she hiked alone in Cape Breton Highlands National Park. 

*In Remembrance*.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Tsien Hsue-shen, the father of China's space program, died today. He was 98.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Troy Smith, the founder of Sonic Drive-In, died October 26.  He was 87.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Claude Levi-Strauss, the father of modern anthropology, died October 30. He was 100.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Shel Dorf, who founded the San Diego Comic-Con, died Tuesday of diabetes. He was 76.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Robert H. Rines, an inventor and composer who claimed to have seen the Loch Ness Monster, died Sunday.  He was 87.

Rines held more than 80 patents, and helped improve resolution in radar, sonar and ultrasound imaging.  Some of his inventions were used to try to prove the existence of Nessie.  He wrote music for stage productions (winning an Emmy for a piece about Fiiorello LaGuardia) and founded the Franklin Pierce Law Center.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Boxing referee Lou Filippo, a member of the World Boxing Hall of Fame who had small parts in the Rocky movies, died Monday.  He was 85.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Russian physicist Vitaly Ginzburg, a Nobel laureate and one of the fathers of the Russian hydrogen bomb, died yesterday.  He was 93.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jerry Fuchs, a drummer for indie rock bands including !!!, died Sunday from injuries after falling down an elevator shaft.  He was 34.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

German international goalkeeper Robert Enke has been killed after he threw himself under a train at a level crossing, police said on Tuesday.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

David Lloyd, a prolific comedy writer and producer, died yesterday.

Among the shows he worked on were The Tonight Show, The Mary Tyler Moore Show, The Bob Newhart Show, Cheers, and Frasier.


----------



## S. Baldrick

One of my favorite actors of all time Edward Woodward has died at the age of 79.  

Woodward, best known for his roles in  *The Wicker Man* and *Breaker Morant* as well as the TV series *Callan* and *The Equalizer*, passed away after battling illnesses including pneumonia.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Paul Wendkos, who directed over 100 films and TV shows, most notably Gidget, died last Thursday of a lung infection that followed a stroke.  He was 87.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Ken Ober, host of the MTV game show Remote Control, was found dead yesterday.  He was 52.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Patriarch Pavle, the spiritual leader of Eastern Orthodox Serbs, died yesterday.  He was 95.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Artist Jeanne-Claude died yesterday from complications of a brain aneurysm.  She was 74.

Jeanne-Claude was married to Christo and helped create some of his best known works, including The Gates.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Painter Irving Kriesberg, who combined intense colors with human and animal elements, died November 11 from complications of Parkinson's disease.  He was 90.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Sy Syms, founder of the SYMS clothing store, died Tuesday.  He was 83.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Abe Pollin, owner of the Washington Wizards, died today.  He was 85.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Al Alberts, a founding member of The Four Aces, and a longtime TV talent show host in Philadelphia, died today.  He was 87.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

As reported elsewhere on this board, Robert Holdstock has died.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-lounge/268660-rip-robert-holdstock-1948-2009-a.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Five time all star baseball player Tommy Henrich, who won four World Series titles, died yesterday.  He was 96.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Eric Woolfson, lead singer and songwriter for The Alan Parsons Project, died Wednesday of cancer.  He was 64.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Academy Award nominated actor Richard Todd died yesterday.  He was 90.

Todd participated in D-Day and was one of the first paratroopers to meet Major John Howard's glider force.  He would play Howard in The Longest Day.

Todd was also Ian Fleming's first pick to play James Bond.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Aaron Schroeder, who wrote over 2,000 songs, died Tuesday of Alzheimer's disease.  He was 84.

Schroeder wrote several songs for Elvis, including "Stuck On You", "A Big Hunk O' Love" and "It's Now or Never", and the theme from Scooby Doo, Where Are You!


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Character actor Jan Leighton died November 16 from complications of a stroke.  He was 87.

Leighton holds the record for the most roles played by an actor (2,407), including many historical figures such as George Washington and William Shakespeare.


----------



## Villano

Spanish horror icon *Paul Naschy *(Jacinto Molina) died on December 1st in Madrid from pancreatic cancer at the age of 75.  Naschy was an actor, writer and director and was often nicknamed the "Lon Chaney" or "Boris Karloff" of Spain.  He is credited as being one of the key figures in introducing the horror genre to Spanish filmmaking.

This is sad news.  He was also one of my favorites.  I grew up watching his films.


----------



## RichCsigs

*Eddie "Umanga" Fatu*

WWE and CNN have announced that Eddie "Umanga" Fatu passed away yesterday from what a family friend said was a heart attack.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Tim McKernan, a longtime fan of the Denver Broncos known as Barrel Man, died yesterday of lung failure.  He was 69.


----------



## Mark

Musician Jack Rose Dead at 38


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actor Gene Barry, who played a well dressed man of action in the TV series Bat Masterson, Burke's Law, and The Name of the Game, and starred in the sci-fi classics The War of the Worlds and Invaders From Mars, died Wednesday.  He was 90.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Robert G. Heft, who designed the first 50 star U.S. flag, died today.  He was 67.


----------



## Thunderfoot

GrayLinnorm said:


> Robert G. Heft, who designed the first 50 star U.S. flag, died today.  He was 67.




It's a shame they didn't lower flags to half staff.  It would have been fitting.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Evangelist Oral Roberts, who also founded Oral Roberts University, died today.  He was 91.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hope he gets to see his 900ft Jesus again, instead of a similarly statured Devil.


----------



## Mark

Roy Disney, nephew of Walt Disney, dies


----------



## Truth Seeker

*NFL star Chris Henry dies after falling out of truck*

Charlotte-Mecklenburg police say Cincinnati Bengals receiver *Chris Henry* has died, one day after suffering serious injuries upon falling out of the back of a pickup truck in what authorities describe as a domestic dispute with his fiancee.

*In Remembrance*.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jennifer Jones, one of Hollywood's biggest stars in the 1940s and 1950s, died today.  She was 90.

Among her films were Duel in the Sun, The Song of Bernadette (for which she won an Oscar), Love is a Many-Splendored Thing, The Man in the Grey Flannel Suit, and The Towering Inferno.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Dan O'Bannon died yesterday after a short illness.  He was 63.

O'Bannon did special effects for Star Wars, wrote the screenplay for what would become Alien, and wrote and directed Return of the Living Dead.


----------



## Villano

*Dark Shadows actor dies...*

Broadway veteran and former Secretary/Treasurer of Actors' Equity Association *Conard Fowkes *died on December 14. He was 76 years old. 

Fowkes made his Broadway debut in the 1958 comedy Howie and his subsequent Broadway appearances include Minor Miracle (1965) and All the Girls Came Out to Play (1972). His television credits include many episodes of the series Dark Shadows as attorney Frank Garner, as well as appearances on various soap operas including As the World Turns.

He was elected to Equity's Council in 1973, and served as the organization's Secretary/Treasurer beginning in 1988 and until May of this year. In June, he received Equity's 2009 Patrick Quinn Award, which recognizes and rewards those who give of themselves to improve the lives of actors.


----------



## Mark

GrayLinnorm said:


> Dan O'Bannon died yesterday after a short illness.  He was 63.
> 
> O'Bannon did special effects for Star Wars, wrote the screenplay for what would become Alien, and wrote and directed Return of the Living Dead.





The best of the Living Dead movies, IMO.  It's a shame he passed relatively young.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Alaina Reed Hall, who played Olivia on Sesame Street and costarred in 227, died December 17 of breast cancer.  She was 63.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Brittany Murphy died today of cardiac arrest. She was 32.

Murphy got her start on the series Drexel's Class.  She was in Clueless, Girl, Interrupted, and 8 Mile, and did voices for King of the Hill and Happy Feet.


----------



## megamania

I can not remember a year where so many music and movie people have passed away.  Its a shame.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Kim Peek, the RW inspiration for "Rain Man" has passed.

Father: Utah man who inspired 'Rain Man' dies (AP) - Yahoo! Movies


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

James Gurley has died.

He was the one of the guitarists for Big Brother and the Holding Company, was key to the foundation of Janice Joplin's trademark sound, and was a pioneer in "psychedelic rock." 

James Gurley RIP - Music downloads from eMusic.com


----------



## Villano

Legendary comic actor *Arnold Stang* passed away today.  While best known for films and tv, Stang also did a lot of cartoon work, most notably as the voice of Top Cat.  He was 91 years old.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Connie Hines, who played Wilbur's wife Carol on Mr. Ed, died last Friday of heart problems. She was 79.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sportscaster George Michael, a mainstay on the Washington, D.C., sports television scene for decades who reached a national audience with “The George Michael Sports Machine” highlights show, has died. He was 70 years old.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Folk rock singer-songwriter Vic Chesnutt died today after being in a coma for most of the week.  He was 45.

Chesnutt had been in a wheelchair since he was 18.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Percy Sutton, attorney for Malcolm X, dies at 89*

*Percy Sutton*, the pioneering civil rights attorney who represented Malcolm X before launching successful careers as a political power broker and media mogul, has died. He was 89.

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Dennis Brutus, a South African poet who wrote about the injustice of apartheid, died yesterday.  He was 85.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

James "The Rev" Sullivan, drummer for Avenged Sevenfold, died yesterday.  He was 28.


----------



## RichCsigs

PWInsider.com is reporting that pro wrestler "Dr. Death" Steve Williams passed away last night after spending the past few years fighting cancer.  The former All Japan Triple Crown title holder (arguably Japan's most prestigious wrestling title), who had been in remission for a few years, found out earlier this year that the cancer had returned.  He vowed to fight it off again but unfortunately was unable to do so.  He was 49 years old.

Edit: WWE has posted a nice tribute.
http://www.wwe.com/inside/news/13139172


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Abdurrahman Wahid, president of Indonesia from 1999 to 2001, died yesterday of heart failure.  He was 69.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Black golf pioneer Powell dies*

*Bill Powell*, the first African American to build, own and operate a golf course, died Thursday. He was 93.

The PGA of America said Powell died at Aultman Hospital in Canton following complications from a stroke.

"Bill Powell will forever be one of golf's most unforgettable American heroes," PGA of America president *Jim Remy* said. "Bill made us appreciate the game and each other that much more by his gentle, yet firm example."

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Tim Hart, of folk group Steeleye Span, dies aged 61*

*Tim Hart*, a founding member of UK folk group *Steeleye Span*, has died at the age of 61, it has been announced.

*Hart*, who left the band in 1983, died of lung cancer on Christmas Eve in La Gomera on the Canary Islands. 

*In Remembrance.*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Al Bernardin, who invented the McDonald's Quarter Pounder, died December 22 of a stroke.  He was 81.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

David Levine, an artist whose witty caricatures illustrated the New York Review of Books for over 40 years, died December 29.  He was 83.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Ruth Lilly, a prolific philanthropist and the last surviving great-grandchild of Eli Lilly, died December 30.  She was 94.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Erik Gates, the "Amateur Rocket Expert" on the show MythBusters, died December 20 from blunt chest force injuries sustained after a fall.  He was 47.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Curtis Allina, an executive at Pez Candy who was responsible for its now familiar packaging, died December 15.  He was 87.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Ihor Sevcenko, Byzantine and Slavic Scholar, Dies at 87*

*Ihor Sevcenko*, a leading scholar of Byzantine and Slavic history and literature who as a young man persuaded George Orwell to collaborate with him on a Ukrainian translation of “Animal Farm” for distribution to refugees, died at his home in Cambridge, Mass., on Dec. 26. He was 87.

*In Remembrance.*


----------

